# Support ShopTemp!



## playallday (Apr 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 7, 2010)

Amazing! Thanks Dice & Arctic


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll do all I can to support this kick ass endeavor by GBATemp.


----------



## drugbringer (Apr 7, 2010)

I came to this site yesterday, found out everything I ever wanted to know about DS flashcarts, then the next day you made a kickass store from me to order from.

My noob as will support it, sure!


----------



## ColdForge (Apr 7, 2010)

Just made my order. The prices are awesome, the shipping is super reasonable, and the site is easy to navigate and very detail oriented. I'll definitely be putting this on my sig, my facebook page, and my myspace page!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

None of these signatures happen to have a trap card...?


----------



## playallday (Apr 14, 2010)

.


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll put it in my sig when I get my item and they prove worthy of being supported.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 14, 2010)

Could you create some smaller banners or graphics? Ones like 468x60 or 88x31, standard advert sizes.

Edit: Made a button.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 15, 2010)

I already got three of my friends buying things from ShopTemp.

I'll gladly rock this banner.


----------



## tobi9859 (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## RupeeClock (May 9, 2010)

It looks like Shoptemp decided to use my small button graphic for their affiliate referral program, lol!
http://shoptemp.com/pages/Affiliate-Referal-Program.html

Sorry for accidentally bumping the thread, posted in the wrong tab...


----------

